# How can I paint (distress) bath board



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

I'm putting together a bathroom for my haunt and bought some bath board (that paneling stuff that looks like tile) for cheap.

My problem is that it has a very slick non-porous surface and doesn't want to hold paint very well. Is there something I could do to the surface to make it hold paint better? I'd rather not sand off the finish if I don't have to. Maybe something I could wipe it down with? Acetone maybe?

Thanks in advance


----------



## higginsr (Oct 4, 2007)

there is a clear automotive primer in a rattle can that goes on clear and dulls out the surface... make specifically for water based paints... it works really well, sorry I don't remember the name.. the sell it at autozone


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

thanks higginsr i'll look into. Is it expensive?


----------



## higginsr (Oct 4, 2007)

no, only about 6 bucks a can or less... it is call paint adhession primer... they sell it by the paint touch up supplies... I have used it and it works well on plastics and other material that paint doesn't like... best part is you don't lose any of the detail in the underlaying piece


----------



## 1031fan (Feb 6, 2007)

ive done this last year and was happy with the results...its going to take layers (as always) but just put multiple washes on it - and it will eventually stick - dont expect to get anywhere with the first one, but by the tenth one you should be happy - and i dont mean painstakingly paint it on - just slap it up and your good - then you can go back with a rag or sponge or whatever you like wporking with to get the final look.


















these are last years pics so it was really my first shot at distressing the tile...cant wait to make new for this year - will look a lot better now that ive done it i think

Riley


----------



## farmer (Aug 22, 2008)

I have done this before. I just used latex paints and hade no problems with the paint sticking.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

love the pics of the bathroom. The clock looks a little too new in my opinion though.

as far as painting the surface, can't you sand the surface to get scratches and rough it up, then apply the paint?


----------



## 1031fan (Feb 6, 2007)

thanks sicki - yeah ur right..it wasn't distressed yet - but the thing is....theres no mirror there...thats just a hole with another room painted like a mirror image..imagine the possibilities  so thats why i had to go with a newer looking clock - cause i could get an identical mate for cheap - roughing up is ok...but will get rid of the surface that makes it look like tile. underneath it is basically hardboard and it shows when sanded down


----------

